# Using vaping to sell your car??



## Captain Chaos (19/3/18)

Gave me a chuckle. 

https://m.wheels24.co.za/WildOnWhee...-hilarious-ad-to-sell-his-subaru-wrx-20180319

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spyro (19/3/18)

I want all that tranny fluid to leak on my ground!


----------



## Raindance (19/3/18)

Spyro said:


> I want all that tranny fluid to leak on my ground!


You are talking about transmission fluid, yes?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (19/3/18)

Mop it up, drip it and vape it!


----------



## Spyro (19/3/18)

Raindance said:


> You are talking about transmission fluid, yes?
> 
> Regards



Whatever works.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (19/3/18)

Raindance said:


> You are talking about transmission fluid, yes?
> 
> Regards


I think he is actually talking about @Stosta when referring to "tranny fluid"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (19/3/18)

Thanks @Christos, I only just just managed to get the mental images of all possible origins and sources of "tranny juice" out of my mind when @Captain Chaos suggested adding mopping it up and vaping it to the mix and now you went and enlarged the scope of these twisted images even further. LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Captain Chaos (19/3/18)

Slippery little sucker hey? The tranny juice. Oops, I mean transmission fluid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (20/3/18)

Christos said:


> I think he is actually talking about @Stosta when referring to "tranny fluid"





Raindance said:


> Thanks @Christos, I only just just managed to get the mental images of all possible origins and sources of "tranny juice" out of my mind when @Captain Chaos suggested adding mopping it up and vaping it to the mix and now you went and enlarged the scope of these twisted images even further. LOL.
> 
> Regards





Captain Chaos said:


> Slippery little sucker hey? The tranny juice. Oops, I mean transmission fluid.



All three of you are nasty!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

